# Ticha Penicheiro



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

What do you all people thing about this player?What do you thing Ticha and the Monarchs can do in this next season ?
I want to hear all opinions.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think she is an amazing point guard...pretty much old school. The downside for her, and this was well exposed by the Storm, is that she is not a consistent scoring threat.

The young guards coming up are going to have to display the best of both worlds, court vision and scoring option. Ticha might get left behind when that happens.

The Monarchs as we have known them will probably be no more. They will have to trade some folks out to get the players they need to make this team better than it is now...which is really not that bad, just can't seem to get to the Finals.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> I think she is an amazing point guard...pretty much old school. The downside for her, and this was well exposed by the Storm, is that she is not a consistent scoring threat.
> 
> The young guards coming up are going to have to display the best of both worlds, court vision and scoring option. Ticha might get left behind when that happens.
> ...



Well said. The Monarchs are a great team but they don't have enough to win a title.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah i agee i thing she have to improve some in hes shoot and make more points but when you passes the ball for she in the finals minuts she can score .one of the top assits in the league.now in this offseason she will play for one french team the vallencianes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## magic21 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ticha Penicheiro is a great basketball player and her old school style has lead the Monarchs too the playoffs every year. It also has gotten Ticha in the allstar games too. I think the Monarchs will make it all the way this year.


----------

